# touche retour?



## obée (17 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir j'ai un macbook depuis pas longtemps et je connais pas encore tout tout puisque je débute:rateau:  je suis entrain dinstaler un pling in et dans le read il y a un moment ou l'on me demande d'appuyer sur la touche retour. je ne sais pas ce qu'est cette touche. De plus j'ai une fennétre avec un copier coller de phrase dans Terminal. je pensais que la touche retour était  la touche " <--" autrement dis effacer:mouais:  mais c'est pas ça. une âme charitable peut-elle m'aider? svp


----------



## SergeD (17 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir,
si je te dis la touche Enter, celle que tu dois utiliser pour valider toutes tes actions, ça va mieux.


----------

